# Whats the thing in your throat that you can slightly move left to right under adams a



## socialwish (Jul 26, 2010)

Whats the thing in your throat that you can slightly move left to right under adams apple? If you try and push it it moves slightly left to right and makes a slight crunchy type sound? Is it normal, and what is it?


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

The trachea maybe. I just realised mine does make a clicking noise if I move it. Ergh.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't have it.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not feeling one of those either. but everyone on SAS is now flexing their throats trying to find it


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Your... trachea? thyroid? You should not be crunching things there, dude.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

It's the rest of your larynx, then your cricoid cartilege, and then your trachea.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

at first i thought you meant you could move it on its own... tried and couldn't move it like that lol. i can move it with my hand. its cartilage. with mine, there's a weird lump of what feels like more cartilage on the left side.

that or you're some kind of mutant.


----------

